# Hi my name is Mike



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I believe that God has made all things (animals) for us to eat. I am a hunter. It is not what I do it is who I am. My weapon of choice is a
Browning SLX36
I shoot muzzy 125 three blade heads at
285 feet per second
It is truly a gift from God to be able to sit in the quiet solitude and watch the sun come up and go down. The wonder of it all is awe inspiring. I sit in a grand ole-man tree stand and I assasinate unsuspecting deer.

I sometimes participate in deer reduction efforts. I am also known as an urban deer reduction specialist. For this task I employ a winchester 12 guage semi-auto shotgun. I have killed 6 deer in a day only because I'm smart enough to know my limit My brother killed 11 the same day 80 yards from my stand. I laughed hard because he had to drag em all out.. FFH is our favorite recipient of our donations of fresh venison.

Hi my name is Mike


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't hunted since I was a kid, and then I really only went after birds (dove, quail), so after I read your post I felt disturbed and yet still intrigued... I guess I'm speechless and thus, I'll just stick to fishing :fishing: 

Hi my name is Cane:beer:


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*I don't know...*

about killing 7 deer in a day...but i've done 3...its definately possible to kill that many...but necessary? you make the call...i hunt all sorts of waterfowl...deer...turkey...and i even hunt varmant...in fact i'm heading out to cumberland in search of "squirrel tails" this saturday...i'll be sure to post on that one...it really tests your shooting trying to get a "head shot" at 40+ yards w/ a .22 and no scoping it at that...its fun and challenging...and theres nothing wrong with squirrel drumsticks ...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I live in Columbia*

We had, at last count, approximately 22 deer per square mile. That my friend is an unhealthy situation for both man and animal  That is not hunting, however needy folks are reaping the bounty of the harvest 

My real love is bowhunting. It requires you to get close (25 yrds or less). Bow hunting is often frustrating as deer are extremely intelligent. If you get busted that particular tree/area becomes very difficult to hunt as the animals go on alert:redface: . 

I did not mean to disturb you Can I just put this out there:beer: :beer: :beer: ?

I was just thinking about the tree huggers and the deer that scared my wife to death by running in front of her vehicle in the middle of the day. They think that deer are cute. They are until they run into your vehicle or the tick infestations keep everyone in the house. 

We killed that many but we could have killed more. We were taking does. 4 button buck fell in the carnage but that was accidental .

Nature is cool however it must be balanced.........


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Big Rad said:


> My real love is bowhunting. It requires you to get close (25 yrds or less). Bow hunting is often frustrating as deer are extremely intelligent. If you get busted that particular tree/area becomes very difficult to hunt as the animals go on alert:redface: .
> 
> I did not mean to disturb you Can I just put this out there:beer: :beer: :beer: ?


i love bow hunting too...haven't done too much...but its definately the way to go...and you didn't disturb me...and i fully endorse the taking of animals for food banks, control of population etc...and yes...next time WE'RE done hunting (and yes thats an invitation) you can offer me a beer...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I think Big Rad is referring to FHFH (which stand for Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry). It's a nonprofit organization that coordinates the collection, processing and donation of venison to the nation's hungry.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I think Big Rad is referring to FHFH (which stand for Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry). It's a nonprofit organization that coordinates the collection, processing and donation of venison to the nation's hungry.


i know...my great-uncle and i contribute yearly...its a big deal over on the ESVA...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I gotta stop imbibbing with da spirits*

 I write like crap. Thats why the FFH looked funny... I left out who I am.....FHFH ...thanks Fishbait


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*First*

Thanks to Flea. 

Ok, My name is Paul and I also hunt. Bird, Deer. I just into Bow a couple of years ago. I have a Reflex Timber Wolf that I absolutley love. I shoot 100 grain steel force. Haven't had it in the field yet but I can't wait. For shot gun season here I use the Mossberg 935 12 ga semi auto with homeloads of 00 buck and #4, 16 pellets of each with a 95% 10 ga powder charge and an extra full turkey choke. This can be done as the Mossberg is built to 10 ga specs. I'm good up to 60-50 yrds with buck shot. I even sent this info and a video to Hornady ad they said that I was pushin it to the limit so I won't do anymore with my loads. I also black powder hunt. I have a Thompson center Thunder Hawk in .54 cal, a Hawken in .50 and a Renegade in .54. Great guns. Lookin forward to discussin tips and ideas with fellow hunters here.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*Black Powder...*

...IS MY LOVE!!!!!! OMG i absolutely can't resist the one shot one kill hunt...and that smoke...the bang...the smell...theres nothing like it...you just know when someone walks into the check-in station having killed a deer w/ blackpowder...i have a shotgun barrel for my TC omega also and i shoot turkey loads...haven't gotten a turkey w/ BP yet but its a spring goal of mine...i shoot .45 sabots with sleeves to fit a .50 barrel...its nice...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Deer are abundant!!*

I hit one with my truck around the first of December. It demolished it. $3300.00 worth of damage.

Here in NC we have an abundance of Whitetailed deer. For example last night I drove down the road with my son after feeding the dogs. I had to stop on the way home to let 20 + deer cross the road in front of me. There were 10 in the road and the crossed single file while I watched. 

In the first 3 weeks of gun season (muzzleloading and rifle) I saw 100 deer. I saw herds of over 20 deer several times. Each year there are more and more. Here in NC we can kill 6 deer. In the area I hunt, to limit out, we have to kill 4 doe. We can only kill 2 bucks. But we have the option to kill 6 doe and no bucks. Or 5 doe and 1 buck. Whatever as long as you don't go over 2 bucks.

Some people, not calling any names, kill many more. 

In years past the most I killed in 1 day was 4. We were running dogs and 5 ran past. I killed 4 of them at close range with a shotgun using 1 buck load. 

They need killing. There are way too many of them and they need thinning. Mother Nature has many cruel was to thin the herd. Black Tongue hit the herd several years ago. In some areas dead deer were everywhere. Some areas have not recovered yet. 

Darin


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Glad this site went up. I love to hunt. Problem is I lost my hunting buddy and fater 8 yrs ago and well I just did not feel up to hunting without him for several years. Now I have been wanting to get back into it and since I do not belong to a club well it is just hard to find land to hunt. I dont care for the national forests because I like to know who I am hunting with and where they are. Dont like the fact that I can be hunting an area and not know that someone could be 50 yds away from me. 

So maybe this site will help me find someone who has access to land and want someone to hunt with. I hunt with shot gun rifle and black powder. I have 3 black powder rifles and if you want to give it a try you provide the land I can provide the black powder rifle 

So if you guys have some land to hunt sure would love to join you 

Ken

757 375 6063 or PM me

Email is [email protected]


----------



## myoutdoor (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello Mike.....
--------------------
ajsarchery.com


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

It is two years later and I saw a massive 10pt in velvet standing in a clover field at 12:30 in the afternoon. Glad my son was driving because I would have pulled over just to watch him eat. I haven't hunted yet, at least since my knee replacement. I've been seeing does in the fields near Merriwether Post. I took my hunting bow out of the case and struggled to pull 70lbs and hold it. My 55lb bow my wife bought me after another surgery is now my go to bow for this season.

Ahhhhhhh I'm starting to feel the fire again. I've been through some family issues lately so the solitude of the bowhunting woods sure sound fine right now........

Hi my name is Mike and I'd like to believe that I am still the hunter / deer reduction specialist


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Limit*

What is the limit there in Md.?Sounds liberal.We can kill 2 a day here in Va. I shoot a darton that is 24 years old,thats the bow not me.I had to redo it several years ago because I blew my shoulder out.Went to round wheels and a fast flight string that actually slowed the speed to 208fps from 218fps. Discovered 2213 and 75gr. broad heads and now it shoots 250fps.I'm very confident and accurate to 40 yds.Was helping my pastor sight in his BP rifle last year and pulled out my bow and shot a can off a stick from 60 yds on my second shot,I grazed it the first shot.Not bragging just stating the facts.Hope to upgrade to a matthews someday.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL, I'm sure you still do believe in yourself..... And so do I .... crack'n up. Hope to read some good reports from you this year BR, and I hope to have some posted as well. Take care patna


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Early fall mornings in a tree stand sure do fix a lot of problems...

Can't wait til October 1.


----------

